

Red Hat OpenShift 3 design document - tedchs
https://github.com/openshift/openshift-pep/blob/master/openshift-pep-013-openshift-3.md

======
jetblackio
Forgive me, but I'm not very familiar with the rapidly growing container-based
ecosystems market, but how do all these pieces fit together? Namely:

* Mesos / Yarn

* Marathon

* Kubernetes

* OpenShift

* Chronos

There are others I'm sure that I just don't recall.

Also, how does the container approach fit in the traditional VM models of
OpenStack / AWS / Digital Ocean. Are these systems aiming to ultimately
replace them? Do they solve the problems of networking and disk?

Maybe it's time I spent an afternoon looking into all this.

~~~
themgt
When CoreOS abandoned btrfs, it made me seriously start to consider the Joyent
SDC stack, above all else just because ZFS can answer the storage question in
a way that seemingly nothing on Linux will be able to provide in the near
future

~~~
tracker1
I really, really like the Joyent SDC stack... It seems like a really nice
solution. Though I wish they had the equivalent of S3 or Azure blob storage.
Having to run your own VMs for archive storage seems like a pain, especially
relative to the cost/amount of storage you get per VM.

~~~
Titanous
Manta is part of SDC and implements a S3-like API (plus distributed map-reduce
data processing).

------
pquerna
From a quick read, this looks like more or less a ground-up rewrite of
OpenShift?

Is anyone a user of 2.x? How does this feel?

~~~
zwischenzug
Hi, working for a company that has 2.x and am working on 3.x.

Can't say too much but it's a big shift. The rewrites are significant; under
the hood I know less about.

It's certainly a big focus for RH. I think it's great that they've embraced
Kubernetes and Docker, but I can imagine it's going to frustrate early
adopters who have already got used to one set of terminologies.

~~~
preillyme
I trust that RH has their reasons for such a large shift. So far they're doing
amazing work contributing back to Kubernetes especially all the shepherding
that Clayton Coleman is doing for the broader community. As the CEO of
Kismatic I'm excited that more companies are jumping on the Kubernetes
bandwagon.

~~~
zwischenzug
It's the virtuous circle of open source I think :) If google and redhat are
getting behind it, I guess they can both sell more stuff off the back of
successful products. Otherwise, vendor-specific container and orchestration
solutions are more likely to flounder. But as the CEO of Kismatic I'm guessing
you know this already :)

~~~
smarterclayton
Yup. It's all about communities and building out on top of things that
everyone finds value in. And we don't mind doing some of the boring work
(testing, reliability work) to make those communities even more successful.

------
samuel1604
I like how OpenShift3 is building on top of existing OpenSource technologies
and not reinventing the wheel like other OSS Paas have done (i.e:
cloudfoundry)

